# does diy bubble cloner need Dome



## leelow (Nov 17, 2006)

well the title says it all, i just built a really ripping bubble cloner, my question is should i dome the clones or should the be allowed fresh air from the topside?


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

I just built one too (pic in journal) and after about 48 hours only 1 of 6 wilted on me, I just put a bowl over (dark) her for about an hour and she came right back.  I have misted them a couple of times, but not religiously, I was gone all day yesterday.  Temps are 75 - 80 and RH 45 - 50


----------



## Poser (Nov 20, 2006)

I also build one over 3 months ago and never had any problems with the clones. you just have to keep an eye on the water level. out of the 3 months i think i've only lost 3-5 clones, from the water level being too low. i suppose a dome wouldnt hurt but i dont know if it will make a big difference.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Where is that DYI bubble cloner... I saw it awhile back but haven't been able to find it since... Does anyone know where I can find that link..

thanks..  :ccc:


----------



## yogi dc (Jan 6, 2007)

it in the main page of the DIY section


----------



## Mr. Bud (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks yogi, you would have thought I was blind.. Looked their but didn't see it the first time.. 

I built the cloner and for the most part it seems to be working. 

One question I have is regarding the Ph... Where should the Ph be 6.5???


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 14, 2007)

Mr. Bud said:
			
		

> Thanks yogi, you would have thought I was blind.. Looked their but didn't see it the first time..
> 
> I built the cloner and for the most part it seems to be working.
> 
> One question I have is regarding the Ph... Where should the Ph be 6.5???


 
Sorry...almost edited your post on accident.  In a bubble cloner shoot for 5.8.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Jan 26, 2007)

I want to through this out for comments...  I started my first batch of clones and it was a little hit and miss.. I was trying to use the heat from the room to heat the water... Doesn't work.. I have my water at 79-80, flouro grow light in a 4 foot shop light set up.  Cuttings didn't seem like they were doing all that great, actually lost a couple of them.  I replaced the ones that died with new cuttings.  They just didn't take off like I thought they should be.  I started to wonder if the light was reaching the lower part of the stems resulting in slow rooting.. I took some foil and cut a slit about half way to the center.  I worked that around the base of the clone.  This did two things for me.  One, I could adjust the depth of the clone easier and two, it blacked out the lower part of the clone.. Three days later I had about one and a half to two inches of solid roots..  It seamed like using the foil to black out the roots had a huge effect on the growth of the roots.. I then hit them with a small amount of Peters 20 20 and off they went..  Just thought I would toss that into the think tank..
E.M. thanks for the hit on the pH... I was a bit high, upper 6's... Dropped it to mid to upper 5's....


----------



## SFC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have been using the homemade baubble cloner for quite some time now,and have experimented with it plenty.  I have used Ph 5 all the way to 7.6.  Hard water, and R/O. Stems in the water,and out. Dome , no dome.  

 From my experience water PH does not seem to make a real huge difference. Strain difference seems to be the biggest single difference.  For instance AK47 roots much faster than Blueberry.   A dome is not necessary, a little spritz the first day or too, should do the trick.  They will quite likely look wilted after their first 6 hours or so in the bubbler. Check back in 24, they should look great.  Also you do not need any cloning gel, or any other rooting agent. Just be patient.


----------

